# Contraception? What do you use?



## EffyKat

I had my 6 weeks check up today. Her first question after how me and Adam are was "What are you going to do about contraception?" 
She talked me through all the options and I ended up choosing the pill. The progestogen only one where you take them at the same time every day.
Who else is playing it safe? And what have you chosen?
Any of you using this pill?


----------



## vinteenage

Im on Depo. 
I considered an IUD but theres some aspects of them that bother me. I go in for the dDepo every 3 months, its scheduled in advance, the midwife office calls me so I cant forget! Im loving it.


----------



## newmommy23

I was on the POP too. You have a three hour window every day so make sure you stay in that or you will not be protected


----------



## EffyKat

Daphne - I was considering that but my doctor told me you had to get it done in your buttocks. So, I think that might be my second choice.

Keegan - I was told that I had the 3 hours to take them if I forget. Thank you :)


----------



## vinteenage

My mom told me I'd have to get it in the butt...but then I didn't. The nurse said my arm was fine. I'd ask again, and see if there's a reason they won't do it in your arm.

It's seriously so easy, I'm loving it. The first two weeks after you get it you have to use condoms, so the hormones can get through your system, but after that you're clear!


----------



## EffyKat

Oo after I finish this course of pills I'll have to go back and ask. Definitely sounds like something I should look into. :D


----------



## hurryupsept

newmommy23 said:


> I was on the POP too. You have a three hour window every day so make sure you stay in that or you will not be protected

yeah, i was on the POP ... but didn't take notice of the timing of it all and *hey presto welcome to the world JJ* :haha:
now on condoms but i reallly dont like them :nope: so hoping to sort something else out and quick! haa


----------



## x__amour

I'm on Mirena IUD and I love it! :thumbup:
It's good for 5 years and it can stop your period/cramps. It doesn't mess with your fertility or cycle so you can TTC whenever you want it taken out. You can have unprotected sex 2 weeks I think or whenever your period ends. My period just ended but I am playing it safe and waiting a full month before I stop using condoms, not ready for another little Tori running around, lol.


----------



## Mellie1988

Yeah i'm using Mirena coil too...had abit of a crappy start with it, bleeding alot etc but now its great, don't have to think about anything at all :thumbsup: and I know that whenever we are ready for TTC it can be removed and won't mess with my cycle...
Had no side effects to it either, apart from mood swings maybe, but I don't know for deff thats what is causing my mood swings?

x


----------



## divershona

I'm not using anything atm as we are TTC but i'm planning on using the evra patches after this LO is born, they are brilliant tbh, only have to remember to change it once a week and can stop using them whenever you want to TTC. I used them before the pill because it was easier and i wish i had stayed on them, I love kaya to bits don't get me wrong but the pill was just not sensible for me because i have a tendancy to be forgetful and forget to take it ! only changed from the patches to the pill because i was living in malta and it was basically bikini's all the time and i really didnt want random squares of tan everywhere :haha: but after we concieve and LO is born then i'll be going back on the patches :)


----------



## EffyKat

I still can't believe you're TTC :D. I really hope it happens for you soon. :D


----------



## amygwen

I'm not having sex, but when I was after I had Kenneth I got the Depo shot (hated it) and FOB was using condoms. But I didn't get my 2nd Depo shot 3 months after because I felt really depressed after getting it. I have an appt to see my ob/gyn this month & I'm going to try and get the pill, the ones you can take while breastfeeding!


----------



## EffyKat

I suppose not having sex is the best form of contraception!


----------



## hurryupsept

EffyKat said:


> I suppose not having sex is the best form of contraception!

but where is the fun in that :winkwink:


----------



## EffyKat

hurryupsept said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I suppose not having sex is the best form of contraception!
> 
> but where is the fun in that :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ah, yes, you do have a point. Not that I'd know if sex was still fun. :blush:


----------



## hurryupsept

EffyKat said:


> hurryupsept said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I suppose not having sex is the best form of contraception!
> 
> but where is the fun in that :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, yes, you do have a point. Not that I'd know if sex was still fun. :blush:Click to expand...

haaa, just as fun as it was before :haha:


----------



## km123

just so you have another experience from depo.... it ruined a month of my life. i got it and bled EVERY SINGLE DAY. and during that time i decided to do research where i learned that they also use it to make female horses infertile. so be careful and do research. i had to be put on other pills to make the continuous bleeding stop. not trying to scare you, just seriously make an informed decision other that "its wonderful"


----------



## lucy_x

We used condoms.
With BFing you cant take the CP. But i didnt fancy the mini (POP) anyway, as im useless with timing :lol:


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm getting a hard time at the min from my GP because there is no way i am going on any form of contraception that involves hormones (all of them!) so i want to track my cycle and use condoms during my fertile times. I can't use anything that is progesterone only anyway coz i bleed constantly on it!


----------



## EffyKat

MrsEngland said:


> I'm getting a hard time at the min from my GP because there is no way i am going on any form of contraception that involves hormones (all of them!) so i want to track my cycle and use condoms during my fertile times. I can't use anything that is progesterone only anyway coz i bleed constantly on it!

God, it sounds horrific bleeding all the time!


----------



## ShelbyLee

Im going tomorrow for my 6week check up. but at my 4 week checkup my dr told me about ParaGard IUD.. its basicly just copper.. 
it stops the sperm from getting to the egg and will stops a pregnancy all together.
it can last up to ten years or you can get it outwhenever you want if you want to ttc..


it doesnt have any hormones, nothing with weight gain or acne.. the copper reacts witht the uterus (ithink) and doesnt alow a pregnancy..

i thought it would be the best thing bc i am absolutly horrible with pills and i have heard too many bad things about everything else..

and it is effective imediatly so you can dtd right after. and you can get pregnant with your first cycle after it is out..

im kinda bummed though.. i have been spoiled with not having a period for going on 11 months..


----------



## annawrigley

Oh I wouldnt be able to manage that pill, I often forget and take it in the evening instead of the morning like I normally do. I'm on microgynon atm. All the long term methods scare me, heard too many horror stories of every one! And the worst thing i've heard about the pill is just that it can fail and you get pregnant, and tbh as much as I'd struggle I'd prefer having another LO again now than drawing the short straw and being made infertile by the coil or whatever! I know its really rare but the thought of never being able to have more kids terrifies me, its all ive ever wanted x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I was on the pill for 1 and a half years and had problems with headaches and depression I have been ntnp for a few month but have decided to get the impant so will be getting that soon x


----------



## MrsEngland

EffyKat said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting a hard time at the min from my GP because there is no way i am going on any form of contraception that involves hormones (all of them!) so i want to track my cycle and use condoms during my fertile times. I can't use anything that is progesterone only anyway coz i bleed constantly on it!
> 
> God, it sounds horrific bleeding all the time!Click to expand...

Yeah wasn't much fun! And depo really messed my cycles up when i came off it (coz of the bleeding) it took 18 months for me to get a period i had one and then fell pregnant!


----------



## vinteenage

Gosh I'm sorry so many of you had an awful time with Depo. :( I haven't had any bleeding with it, my periods due around the 15th so we'll see if I even get it.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Right after i had LO i was on the POP because i was breast feeding.. It was alright for about a month untill i came back to America and idk if it was just the pill or the flight that messed it up. But from then on out i bleed every single day untill i finally just stopped taking it. It was horrible. 

I wasnt on any for a few months and was just using condoms but OH hated it and pretty much had us on a sex ban lmao :dohh: 

So now im not the destrogen (i think) lol its the pill and you have to take it everyday around the same time. I just set an alarm on my phone and take it every morning. The first few weeks was shite. Migranes all the time and was kinda moody. But after that. It has been great ever since. I love it. Its made my periods regular and actually much lighter. And ive always had terrible cramps but thats stopped too :)


----------



## rjb

i'm on natazia (the one you have to take at a specific time every day)
but it's stupid for me to even be on it because i'm not having sex.
>.<


----------



## leoniebabey

I have the depo. Hate it. It runs out tomorrow and i wont be getting it or anything i dont have an OH i dont have sex do just going to not put hormones in my system! 

i bled for the 1st cycle 2nd two are ok but i get lots of sideaffects
biggest worry for me is increased risk of osteoperosis as it runs in my family


----------



## ..katie..

Hi!

Oh, the joys of birth control.

I hate birth control. All forms of it, which, i guess, is why i'm currently puking my guts out, huh?

Condoms are my favorite, although i dislike them still. They make me itch and feel like i'm having sex with plastic.
I had three depo shots and bled for a year straight, then didn't bleed for a couple months, and then bled *******ally, and i was just getting back to normal cycle, and now i won't bleed for a while.
I've been on and off of orthotricycline...I feel like a nutcase when i'm on them. they mess with my hormones too much.

good luck


----------



## brandonsgirl

..katie.. said:


> Hi!
> 
> Oh, the joys of birth control.
> 
> I hate birth control. All forms of it, which, i guess, is why i'm currently puking my guts out, huh?
> 
> Condoms are my favorite, although i dislike them still. They make me itch and feel like i'm having sex with plastic.
> I had three depo shots and bled for a year straight, then didn't bleed for a couple months, and then bled *******ally, and i was just getting back to normal cycle, and now i won't bleed for a while.
> I've been on and off of orthotricycline...I feel like a nutcase when i'm on them. they mess with my hormones too much.
> 
> good luck

Oh my goodness! a year straight! When i was on the POP i bleed for like 3 months straight and i was freaking out lol. I would have lost my mind if i bled for a year straight lol


----------



## EffyKat

Gosh, a lot of girls have had problems with a lot of different birth controls. Well, needless to say this is the first form of birth control I've been on and I've only been taking it for 3 days but I'm liking it so far. It has dramatically slowed my bleeding. (period)


----------



## Hotbump

vinteenage said:


> The first two weeks after you get it you have to use condoms, so the hormones can get through your system, but after that you're clear!

they never told me that! I read something like that and i asked my nurse and she said that it was only the first time you get the shot after the first shot you dont need to wait 2 weeks. Or is that what you meant? Lol. I just woke up. :haha:


----------



## vhal_x

I use Cerazette, which is a mini pill - but slightly different to others, and you take it at the same time each day - but if you forget, you've got 12 hours until it stops protecting you, which is great if you're forgetful like me.

And, as it's a mini pill - you can be on it whilst BFing :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Hotbump said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> The first two weeks after you get it you have to use condoms, so the hormones can get through your system, but after that you're clear!
> 
> they never told me that! I read something like that and i asked my nurse and she said that it was only the first time you get the shot after the first shot you dont need to wait 2 weeks. Or is that what you meant? Lol. I just woke up. :haha:Click to expand...

Haha yeah just the first time, every shot after that is just sort of a top off of the hormones!


----------



## Jem_x3

I'm on depo and I love it :thumbup: If you get it whilst you're on your period you're protected straight away. I've not had any symptoms and my periods are so light they're near non-existant. Apparently they can stop altogether eventually :thumbup: Also I get it in the bottom of my back like just above my ass cheek lol it's not bad at all and doesn't hurt but yeah you can get it in the arm too :) x


----------



## Jem_x3

Oh and I was on the pill before but maaaajor mood swings. On depo I'm much less of a dragon :haha:


----------



## stephx

Im on the pill.. im so bad on it though, I forget for ages and end up taking like 3 at once.. cant be much good :dohh: 

xx


----------



## Hotbump

vinteenage said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> The first two weeks after you get it you have to use condoms, so the hormones can get through your system, but after that you're clear!
> 
> they never told me that! I read something like that and i asked my nurse and she said that it was only the first time you get the shot after the first shot you dont need to wait 2 weeks. Or is that what you meant? Lol. I just woke up. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah just the first time, every shot after that is just sort of a top off of the hormones!Click to expand...

oh god! Daphne (i think thats your name sorry if i got it wrong :flower: ) you almost made me have a heart attack! I was about to send OH out in the snow to get me a pregnancy test. :rofl:


----------



## pansylove

MrsEngland said:


> i want to track my cycle and use condoms during my fertile times.

that's how i got pregnant!


----------



## vinteenage

Hotbump said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> The first two weeks after you get it you have to use condoms, so the hormones can get through your system, but after that you're clear!
> 
> they never told me that! I read something like that and i asked my nurse and she said that it was only the first time you get the shot after the first shot you dont need to wait 2 weeks. Or is that what you meant? Lol. I just woke up. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah just the first time, every shot after that is just sort of a top off of the hormones!Click to expand...
> 
> oh god! Daphne (i think thats your name sorry if i got it wrong :flower: ) you almost made me have a heart attack! I was about to send OH out in the snow to get me a pregnancy test. :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha no worries, thats my name. :) Sorry for the scare!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Ive heard horrow stories from depo. My brothers girlfriend is actually permantely infertile from it! stupid hormone shot. Im on the pill, tilia fe, or estrostep as my doctor called it. I take it every day, but not at the same time. So far so good :) Good luck


----------



## brandonsgirl

xforuiholdonx said:


> Ive heard horrow stories from depo. My brothers girlfriend is actually permantely infertile from it! stupid hormone shot. Im on the pill, tilia fe, or estrostep as my doctor called it. I take it every day, but not at the same time. So far so good :) Good luck

Ive heard that that can happen to people on it, my friend told me about it but after hearing that i was petrified of it lol.


----------



## EffyKat

Oh, gosh! I didn't think that could actually happen.


----------



## vinteenage

Girls, stop fearmongering with the Depo. I've read multiple studies on it and there's no proof it actually effects fertility. Many women have fertility issues without Depo. It can take up to 18 months for your cycle to return normal but it doesn't yield you infertile permanently.


----------



## emmylou92

I was on the pill before TTC hollie and when i came off i had a period every two weeks for 3 months then they stopped for 3 months then i fell pregnant....i think i'll be having the coil because in october were going to start TTC again :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Im not fearmongering with depo. Lol Just stating what ive heard :). Nothing more nothing less


----------



## annawrigley

vinteenage said:


> Girls, stop fearmongering with the Depo. I've read multiple studies on it and there's no proof it actually effects fertility. Many women have fertility issues without Depo. It can take up to 18 months for your cycle to return normal but it doesn't yield you infertile permanently.

Its useful to know though. Some people may be willing to take the risk but I'm not, I know that if I got it then became infertile, or if it took 18 months (which is a LONG time if you'd decided to come off it and TTC!) I'd be devastated, and I'd blame myself for having got it knowing its a possible risk.


----------



## tasha41

Mirena, people say it can make you infertile...

I guess you could misplace it or have it perforate your uterus but it's pretty rare. I would be upset of course, but I have a LO right now and I'm not in a rush to have another.. if I couldn't have another baby, at this point in my life I think I would mourn my fertility a bit but be alright. Right now I'm not even sure I want to have a #2. I would love to, but I'm certainly not ready and I don't know if I want to get back into the baby days too far down the road.

I like it better than the pill, nothing to remember to take, no periods, no cramps, etc


----------



## aob1013

Copper coil.


----------



## _laura

I'm going to get the coil. Not 100% if I'll get the mirena or the copper one though


----------



## Hannah :)

We use condoms cos my doctor told me my blood pressure is to high to go on any type of birth control. Its worked for us for nearly a year now and it really doesnt ruin the moment like people say it does :) xxx


----------



## RachelRae

We're using condoms for right now, but I'm getting on the pill in March. Even then, I'll still want to use condoms. Just for extra protection. :winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

Hannah :) said:


> We use condoms cos my doctor told me my blood pressure is to high to go on any type of birth control. Its worked for us for nearly a year now and it really doesnt ruin the moment like people say it does :) xxx

:hi: Not seen you around in a while! xx


----------



## Hannah :)

annawrigley said:


> Hannah :) said:
> 
> 
> We use condoms cos my doctor told me my blood pressure is to high to go on any type of birth control. Its worked for us for nearly a year now and it really doesnt ruin the moment like people say it does :) xxx
> 
> :hi: Not seen you around in a while! xxClick to expand...

Hey hun :) I've been reallllllly buisy so i didnt come on for abit but i really missed everyone so i've been lurking haha. 

xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Hannah :) said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah :) said:
> 
> 
> We use condoms cos my doctor told me my blood pressure is to high to go on any type of birth control. Its worked for us for nearly a year now and it really doesnt ruin the moment like people say it does :) xxx
> 
> :hi: Not seen you around in a while! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun :) I've been reallllllly buisy so i didnt come on for abit but i really missed everyone so i've been lurking haha.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:haha: Can't believe our LOs are almost 1 :shock: xxx


----------



## EffyKat

RachelRae said:


> We're using condoms for right now, but I'm getting on the pill in March. Even then, I'll still want to use condoms. Just for extra protection. :winkwink:

OMGosh, your son is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhhh i was on the pill (mycrogynon) when i got pregnant :nope: and it didn't work.. i wasn't ill, didn't puke or anything from the other end.. didn't forget, or even take it two seconds either side of when i was sposed to (i had alarms on my phone and a little chart thing haha..) so i'm really scared to try anything else, in case it doesn't work..
and i worry about the dpo just in case what anna said... 
xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I have the implant...I'm still deciding if I like it or not, it's messed up my periods quite a lot, and there's no real pattern to them atm. If they don't settle down by the summer I'll have it taken out, but the doctor told me if you can commit to 6 or so months then it usually evens out :thumbup:


----------



## lily123

I was on the depo when i get pregnant :haha:
I took the depo first after having LO and used condoms too (awful little blighters) and now i'm on the copper coil, i bled for the first month constantly but now it's fine :)
x


----------



## annawrigley

:lol: Awful little blighters
Everything is making me laugh tonight!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Condoms only. 

I can't use the pill as I get migraines. And I can't have the mini pill because my body doesn't agree with them and just bleeds constantly. Hate needles so that puts most of the others out the window. My last pregnancy was planned so I don't feel I need to use anything more than just condoms for the moment :)

xoxox


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm not using anything. :s as I have no oh.


----------



## leoniebabey

imaginary8x said:


> I'm not using anything. :s as I have no oh.

same now
well my injection ran out on the 2nd so waiting for it to wear off which can take months eeek


----------



## HarlaHorse

After my pregnancy, I think I'll look into getting the bar in my arm. Heaps of people tell you that you put on weight and all that, but one of my friends has it and she looks fine. I was on the pill sometime due to health issues and contreception of course but I would always forget to take it, with the bar you don't have to remember, its just there.


----------



## vinteenage

HarlaHorse said:


> After my pregnancy, I think I'll look into getting the bar in my arm. Heaps of people tell you that you put on weight and all that, but one of my friends has it and she looks fine. I was on the pill sometime due to health issues and contreception of course but I would always forget to take it, with the bar you don't have to remember, its just there.

Ive never heard of this.


----------



## tasha41

^ I don't think we really do it over here. It's the implant


----------



## vinteenage

In your arm!?!

I want that! That sounds so much easier than a vaginal implant...


----------



## tasha41

I'm not keen on having something stuck in my arm though, at least my vagina is already umm.. a hole? lol. But ya I agree it seems less.. invasive? And easier to keep track of?

With an intrauterine system, like a Mirena, the hormones from it are localized though, so you shouldn't really see any effect on the rest of your body... and I feel like you get more "down there" benefits, like even though you can have bleeding, over time it should reduce your flow or eliminate your period as long as it's in. I personally don't have cramps or anything either now. But no bonuses like the possibility of clearer skin etc (I know several people who have gone on the pill, originally, for mild acne)


----------



## Burchy314

The bar in your arm is what I am going to do if I decide I don't like the pill.


----------



## annawrigley

tasha41 said:


> I'm not keen on having something stuck in my arm though, at least my vagina is already umm.. a hole? lol. But ya I agree it seems less.. invasive? And easier to keep track of?
> 
> With an intrauterine system, like a Mirena, the hormones from it are localized though, so you shouldn't really see any effect on the rest of your body... and I feel like you get more "down there" benefits, like even though you can have bleeding, over time it should reduce your flow or eliminate your period as long as it's in. I personally don't have cramps or anything either no*w. But no bonuses like the possibility of clearer skin etc (I know several people who have gone on the pill, originally, for mild acne)*

Maybe thats why my skin got so bad when I was pregnant! :o


----------



## annawrigley

I'm scared of the implant as well. I'm such a wuss :lol: I know a lot of people with it and they all said it turns them into hormonal psychos


----------



## HarlaHorse

I guess it depends on the person who gets it, I know 2 people that have it. One put on weight, but she was big to start with so I'm not sure, then the other didn't harm her at all and she loves it. The only thing is if you take a course of antibiotics you have to use extra protection because the antibiotics break it down.


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm not on anything now, well we will use condoms next time we dtd.

I was on Microgynon but it's making me bloated, feel sick, have crazy hormones and heaaches! So me and OH have decided to let everything get out of my system for a while, then I will choose something else, as I keep taking the pill late, and it makes me cramp :/ so not safe lol.


----------



## Hannah :)

annawrigley said:


> Hannah :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah :) said:
> 
> 
> We use condoms cos my doctor told me my blood pressure is to high to go on any type of birth control. Its worked for us for nearly a year now and it really doesnt ruin the moment like people say it does :) xxx
> 
> :hi: Not seen you around in a while! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun :) I've been reallllllly buisy so i didnt come on for abit but i really missed everyone so i've been lurking haha.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Can't believe our LOs are almost 1 :shock: xxxClick to expand...

I know its been the fastest year of my life lol. Awww Noahs got so much hair his so cute :) xxx


----------



## _laura

well i just booked to get my coil fitted, i have to have an appointment for swabs first and its a months wait :dohh: no wonder some people dont bother with contraception!
Now i have to wait until the 8th march until i can get something sorted!


----------



## bbyno1

Sorry i havn't read the entire thread but anyone on the depo..Did it make you put a lot of weight on?x


----------



## vinteenage

bbyno1 said:


> Sorry i havn't read the entire thread but anyone on the depo..Did it make you put a lot of weight on?x

It seems most do, but I actually lost a couple pounds. I'm suffering from headaches though (my only side effect) but they're fairly annoying so I don't think I'll be getting it again. :(


----------



## annawrigley

HarlaHorse said:


> I guess it depends on the person who gets it, I know 2 people that have it. One put on weight, but she was big to start with so I'm not sure, then the other didn't harm her at all and she loves it. *The only thing is if you take a course of antibiotics you have to use extra protection because the antibiotics break it down.*

Same with the Pill though, at least the Pill I'm on anyway.


----------



## bbyno1

vinteenage said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i havn't read the entire thread but anyone on the depo..Did it make you put a lot of weight on?x
> 
> It seems most do, but I actually lost a couple pounds. I'm suffering from headaches though (my only side effect) but they're fairly annoying so I don't think I'll be getting it again. :(Click to expand...

Ah,i can imagine.
What you thinking of going on next time?
My friend scared me off the depo. She put 2 stone on and then said she bled for 6 months?!x


----------



## tasha41

My friend also gained 25lbs on Depo within a year, during that year she was doing WW for 6 months of it. She went off it, went back on WW and went to the gym and lost 50lbs :wacko: She was a big girl, but still! 

I also gained about 10lbs when I went on Alesse, then lost 15 still on it, but through a lot of portion control. I was able to loosen up on it, but I still wonder how thin I could have been without the pill? I gained 5-10 when I went on Tricyclen Lo too.. but got pregnant on that :rofl:


----------



## HarlaHorse

annawrigley said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on the person who gets it, I know 2 people that have it. One put on weight, but she was big to start with so I'm not sure, then the other didn't harm her at all and she loves it. *The only thing is if you take a course of antibiotics you have to use extra protection because the antibiotics break it down.*
> 
> Same with the Pill though, at least the Pill I'm on anyway.Click to expand...

Yeah I guess. When I was on the pill; I'd set phone alarms and everything to remind me to take it at the same time but I never could, and it always stuffed my period around. I had to go through like 4 different ones to find one that nearly worked.


----------



## rainbows_x

I set phone alarms but would always leave my phone somewhere by accident, or be in the middle of town with Ava and have to wait to buy a drink, then by the time I was free I would of forgot. 

That's why I want something a little more permanent, but no idea what as I hate the cons on all contraception, with the pill I had such bad water retention though.


----------



## RachelRae

EffyKat said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> We're using condoms for right now, but I'm getting on the pill in March. Even then, I'll still want to use condoms. Just for extra protection. :winkwink:
> 
> OMGosh, your son is absolutely gorgeous!!Click to expand...

Awh, thank you!! :flower:

xx


----------

